# App Ideas?



## normmcgarry (Dec 16, 2011)

Heyo!

I'm a software developer. I'm looking to build a new Android app and I was curious if any of you had any fresh ideas that you'd like to see come to life. Hit me up in the forums with ideas or in a PM.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29064-app-ideas/


----------



## normmcgarry (Dec 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...9064-app-ideas/


Thanks for the link. I see reinventing a new Facebook app and a new Tapatalk app and a firewall and that's all that was suggested. Unfortunate.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, just a fair warning you won't get many creative replies.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Whatever you do, this needs to be your logo or mascot or something!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/225349498614988803


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Well one thing I was thinking of but would be a great undertaking. I was at outback restaurant one day and when you give your name they give you a pager thing to let you know your table is ready. Well almost everyone has either an android or iPhone device. So why not come up with a system that turns your phone into the pager? Granted the place of Business would need to use it also. So you asked for suggestions and that's mine.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I had an idea for an app that recognizes people in pictures you take and automatically sends them the pictures they are in. It could tie into different services. So say a friend is on Facebook it would upload and tag them in it. Another friend has no Facebook but has a phone it would send it over MMS. Ect.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

normmcgarry said:


> Heyo!
> 
> I'm a software developer. I'm looking to build a new Android app and I was curious if any of you had any fresh ideas that you'd like to see come to life. Hit me up in the forums with ideas or in a PM.


So is this thread dead?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

